

Ambient backscatter tech allows devices to communicate, sans batteries - bkudria
http://www.gizmag.com/ambient-backscatter-unpowered-communication/28709/

======
lutusp
I wish technical writers would do historical research -- it would make their
writing more interesting and educational.

During the Cold War, the Russians gave the U.S. consulate in Moscow a nice
patriotic sculpture "as a gesture of friendship". The embassy did exactly what
the Russians hoped they would -- they mounted it on a wall in the ambassador's
office.

The device was actually an early example of an ambient backscatter device that
transmitted voices from the room by way of backscattered energy, readable by
the Soviets. It was years before the American embassy staff figured out what
was going on.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thing_(listening_device)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thing_\(listening_device\))

Quote: "The Thing, also known as the Great Seal bug, was one of the first
covert listening devices (or "bugs") to use passive techniques to transmit an
audio signal. Because it was passive, being energized and activated by
electromagnetic energy from an outside source, it is considered a predecessor
of current RFID technology."

My question is -- why won't tech writers do their job? History is replete with
interesting example like this to spice up stories and educate people. Do these
writers live in a vacuum?

